# Odd uses for used ammo cans



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I am sort of new here, trolled the forum a bunch, but don't post too much. Anyways, I came across a good deal on used metal ammo cans. Some of them I use for ammo of course. Some I use for first aid kits in the vehicles. Another for Jeep equipment (tow straps gloves, etc..) I am curious what you creative folks would come up with. :dunno: Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I send them to people on the internet, you want my addy?


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

:lolsmash:That is a great idea right there!!! Email your address to [email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember reading something about making a rocket stove out of them but not sure if it worked.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

One guy built a battery charger in a .30 cal. box with the bridge rectifier mounted on the outside to use the metal box as a heat sink. If they are cheap enough, they would store anything you need protected from moisture such as radios, and if grounded, would make the start of a decent Faraday cage for radio gear. I've seen the .30 cans used for fishing tackle, and they do have a nice handle on top.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I use 20 mm cans for a toilet when I off road, 50 cal are tool boxes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Seen em made inta tent heater/small cook stove.

I use em fer emergency food an gear in the truck.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I use a couple as Faraday cages.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

This is not particularly creative, but I have used them as waterproof low security "vaults" for important papers, thumb drives of family photos, ect. I have several, painted pink, that have all the artwork my daughter did,as well as writings, from each grade. I already have a few painted blue, that have nicknacks from my little boys first years. JA


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep my snow chains in them, keeps the rust out of the trunk


----------



## boothfamily (Jul 3, 2012)

I use a large ammo can for a bottom to my welding cart for my flux welder, weatherproof storage for wire , hammers , clamps , brushes , etc . I also use on mounted to the bed of my truck to store automotive A/C equipment such as vacuum pump and gauges and such . Works great ! I also built a portable power supply out of a small can for use on boats and lawn mowers ,,, it has an AGM motorcycles battery inside and a 12 volt switched lead along with a 12 volt button starter lead , makes small engine and marine repair a little easier from time to time .


----------



## boothfamily (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought about using several large ones to make underground storage easier


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Hubs brought home a few from the miltary and we use them as safe for papers and such too. probably should use the big fire safe we got for a gift but we like them for stuff.. all my fancy jewelry is one and hidden.
I like them as they are kinda hard to open.. well unless you have done it before. I never thought to use it in the car.. may be I know what i'll do later tomorrow haha.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> I send them to people on the internet, you want my addy?


Lots of good ideas here but I like this one the best.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I use an ammo can to put my handgun in when I fly commercial airlines.

I just put a padlock on it and retain the key.

The weapon must be unloaded but the ammo can be placed in the can with the firearm.

You must declare it at the ticket counter and check it with your baggage.

You can pick it up at your destination when you retreive your luggage.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of good ideas! Thank you!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I keep all of my "small" tools in surplus ammo-cans. One I have six sets of wrenchs inside (each set is seperated with zipper'd pouches), another one has three dozen screwdrivers, another one has sockets (and drivers) and another one has ratchet-driven tools (torx, allen and special bits) and another one has electrical-tools inside it (wiring, crimpers, electrical-tape, heat-shrink-tubing, fuses, relays, die-electric-grease, etc) and then another one has .... and so on and so forth.

If I am working on a project, I grab the right ammo-can and take it where I need it instead of walking back-n-forth from where I am working to a tool-cabinet. Any of my tools that are too big to fit inside an ammo-can are carefully hung on my garage walls on peg-board hooks and loops or from my work-bench's magnetic mount.

If I am going to help a friend with their vehicle at their garage, I will quickly pack my tools in the back of my Jeep and bring them along. If a tool is needed that they don't have handy, my tools are waiting to be used. I don't leave my tools out where they can be mixed-up with their tools and I have the ability to visit the auto-wreckers to snag parts just by bringing my ammo-cans along.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

first aid kit in one .30 cal. can, navigation equipment in one .30cal. can and a 47cj2a tool kit in a .50 cal. can.


----------

